# Veteran's UN NATO Motorcycle Club



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Aug 2009)

We are a group of Canadian Army, Air Forces and Navy personnel retired or still serving, that have been deployed at least one time under the United Nations (UN) or North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) command. Any person wishing to wear the veteran patch must meet this criterion. Our goals are primarily, meeting and reminiscing and most importantly; remembering those soldiers that never made it back home or did make it home but were wounded physically or emotionally. Although, 8 out of 10 members of the group ride motorcycles, we are not a motorcycle club (MC). We must never forget how important we are, whether serving or retired. Wearing this patch is to represent the good name of the Canadian Forces and to make public aware of what sacrifices have been made. As a patch member you will also share the responsibility of passing the knowledge and importance of the meaning behind these patches.

SUPPORTER COLORS: In order to become a Supporter, the person has to be referred by a regular Veteran member.

VETERANS (SUPPORT): Any Canadian citizen who served a mission with UN or NATO, or served with another military organization from another country can wear the "Veteran Support" crest. Any Canadian Police Officer who served in a UN or NATO mission and has received his or her medal .Any Soldier who served as an attaché under Canadian Armed Forces Command during a UN or NATO mission and has received his medal.

Anyone known to have any affiliation with a criminal organization cannot be admitted as a member or supporter. Neither MC nor 1% patches are to be worn with our colours. We are honoured and proud to wear our colors with respect and dignity.

The Veterans UN/NATO Canada Group isn’t in any way related to the D.N.D., Veterans Affairs Canada, the Royal Canadian Legion or any other Veterans Groups.

There is no yearly membership, association or group dues; all you pay for; is your patch(es). There is no mandatory meeting, ride or activities.

Email: westerncanadaveteran@hotmail.com
Their website:

http://vetsunnatocanadaen.multiply.com/
http://westerncanada-un-nato-veterans.blogspot.com/

Pass on to all your motorcycle rider friends.


----------



## Cdn_Chimo (12 Aug 2009)

It seems like a pretty good organization that attends the military funerals and events to show their support and pride in the uniform and Canada. I'm in and just waiting on the patch now.


----------



## Michael OLeary (12 Aug 2009)

Is this the same organization?

http://www.thecav.ca/


----------



## mariomike (12 Aug 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Is this the same organization?
> http://www.thecav.ca/



I've never been on a motorcycle, but I've met them at the repatriations downtown. They are a fine group of people.


----------



## wildman0101 (13 Aug 2009)

outstanding...
was wondering if this is assocaited with the freedom route convoy that just passed through vernon bc today,,,13:00
hrs.. as quite a few were wearing same cav colors...  in regards to your post id be most honoured to ride with you..

                 regards...
                          scoty b
p.s. the freedom ride group is a convoy of old  military vehicles
(circa 1935-1945) traveling across canada in support of our troops... took some pics and as soon as they are developed i will post... they are also marking the 65th anniversary of d-day


----------



## the 48th regulator (13 Aug 2009)

Michael O'Leary said:
			
		

> Is this the same organization?
> 
> http://www.thecav.ca/




They are not the same group.

I have a few friends that are part of  Veteran's UN NATO Motorcycle Club, and have nothing but great things to say about the group.

No politics, one fee, and the camaraderie.  I wish I rode, so i could join.

dileas

tess


----------



## Journeyman (13 Aug 2009)

the 48th regulator said:
			
		

> I wish I rode, so i could join.


So what's stopping you, ya big girlie-man...  ;D


----------



## Otis (13 Aug 2009)

As it stands right now, other than the NATO group (which I personally have never heard of before this) there are two major Military Motorcycle clubs in Canada. One is the Defenders, the other is the CAV (Canadian Army Veterans) ... both groups are National, with chapters/units accross the country ... both units are for ANY serving or retired members.

There is also a group that started in the US called the Freedom riders ... they're the ones you usually see escorting funerals and they have started some chapters here in Canada.

Of course, there are also some individual clubs on different bases, such as the Base Borden riders.

Otis 
(former President, Defenders Chapter 12, Victoria BC)


----------



## Journeyman (13 Aug 2009)

Otis said:
			
		

> As it stands right now, other than the NATO group (which I personally have never heard of before this) there are two major Military Motorcycle clubs in Canada. One is the Defenders, the other is the CAV (Canadian Army Veterans) ... both groups are National, with chapters/units accross the country ... *both units are for ANY serving or retired members*.


CAV membership is also open to those who have never served, with the distinction being in their riding crests; one reads "Veteran," while the other reads "Supporter"





There seems to be, however, a new group popping up every day. At least five come immediately to mind, just within the Ottawa/Kingston area.




> There is also a group that started in the US called *the Freedom riders * ... they're the ones you usually see escorting funerals and they have started some chapters here in Canada.


I believe you may be referring to the Patriot Guard Riders, who do the repatriation rides, amongst other military-supporting events


----------



## Otis (13 Aug 2009)

Journeyman said:
			
		

> CAV membership is also open to those who have never served, with the distinction being in their riding crests; one reads "Veteran," while the other reads "Supporter"



Well, there you go then ... I learned something today too! 



			
				Journeyman said:
			
		

> I believe you may be referring to the Patriot Guard Riders, who do the repatriation rides, amongst other military-supporting events



Yes, thank-you! I was in the middle of typing my message and I was distracted (someone wanted to ask about joining the Forces! How dare they make me work when I'm trying to talk about bikes and clubs!  ) and when I came back to it I couldn't remember the actual name of the club ... I had it, then I didn't, thought I'd found it, it was the wrong one!

Note: I've never been a member of the CAV OR the Patriot Guard, I just know people in both.


----------



## da1root (31 Mar 2019)

I know this is super old, but ...  though several members of Vetearn's UN/NATO Canada own a motorcycle, they are not a Motorcycle Club; there is no requirement to own a motorcycle to be part of Veteran's UN/NATO Canada. Their mission is to bring our fellow veterans out of isolation, to promote a renewed taste for life, and to foster a safe and healthy environment. United by common experiences, Veterans UN NATO Canada wants to save lives.

(I'm posting this information as I'm the Treasurer for one of the Regions)


----------



## Lumber (1 Apr 2019)

Buck_HRA said:
			
		

> I know this is super old, but ...  though several members of Vetearn's UN/NATO Canada own a motorcycle, they are not a Motorcycle Club; there is no requirement to own a motorcycle to be part of Veteran's UN/NATO Canada. Their mission is to bring our fellow veterans out of isolation, to promote a renewed taste for life, and to foster a safe and healthy environment. United by common experiences, Veterans UN NATO Canada wants to save lives.
> 
> (I'm posting this information as I'm the Treasurer for one of the Regions)



Hey Buck,

So, you don't need to actually ride to be a member, eh? 

You can still be a serving member, right?


----------

